# Wo Lüfter einbauen?



## Hardwarehard (24. Dezember 2015)

*Wo Lüfter einbauen?*

Also......
Ich habe mir 2 Gehäuselüfter bestellt und jetzt frag ich mich wo ich sie einbauen sollte
Als Gehäuse benutze ich ein N300 von Cooler Master,welches schon 2 Lüfter hat (1 vorne
1 hinten)
Einbauen kann ich die 2 neuen Lüfter auf der Seite(1),hinten(2),vorne (1),oben (2)
Meine zweite Frage lautet:Woher weiß ich ob der Lüfter rein oder raus bläst?

Schonmal danke für eure Hilfe
Schönes Weihnachtsfest wünsche ich euch noch


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Wo Lüfter einbauen?*

Generell wäre wahrscheinlich kein weiterer Lüfter nötig aber dafür kannst du mal die Hardware benennen. In der Front wäre nur ein Tausch möglich 1 x 140 gegen 2 x 120. In den Seitenteilen würde ich es mir eher verkneifen und ev.einen Lüfter langsam drehend in den Deckel setzen ( ausblasend ). Generell kann man Dreh- und Strömungsrichtung leicht erkennen da auf der Masse der Lüfter entsprechende Pfeile angebracht sind.  Generell ist der in der Front saugend und im Heck ausblasend verbaut. Wenn man den Rahmen sieht des Lüfters ist es die Ausblasrichtung und wenn man die Propellernabe sehen kann ist es die Saugseite


----------



## Goldrabe (24. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Wo Lüfter einbauen?*

Hallo  Hardwarehard,

Ich würde es so machen wie auf dem Bild, glaub so waren auch die besten Methoden 

€dit: Hier hab ich auch noch eine Quelle wie man die Lüfter installieren kann : Der perfekte Airflow - Testergebnisse


Viele Grüße


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (24. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Wo Lüfter einbauen?*

wenn du sie einschaltest merkt man es spätestens wie rum man sie einbauen sollte ansonsten haben die meisten eine Markierung in Form von 2 Pfeilen

Beachten sollte man das GPU und CPU frische Luft brauchen und sich die Wärme nicht stauen sollte außerdem das Warme Luft aufsteigt. Wenn die HDD in einem Luftstrom liegen ist das auch gut und so bei etwa 40°C bleiben.

bei meinem PC sieht es so aus aber keine Ahnung ob das so optimal ist aber Luft kann auch durch die Seitenteile haben kleine Löcher rein und raus gelangen


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Wo Lüfter einbauen?*



> bei meinem PC sieht es so aus aber keine Ahnung ob das so optimal ist


Auf die Bodenlüfter und im Deckel würde ich eher verzichten da die den Luftstrom doch arg umleiten je nach Drehzahl


----------



## W4RO_DE (24. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Wo Lüfter einbauen?*

Ich habe sehr gute Erfahrungen damit gemacht einen Lüfter unterhalb der Grafikkarte durch die PCIe-Slots heiße Luft nach hinten herauszublasen zu lassen. Hierzu entfernt man alle PCIe-Slotblenden für geringstmöglichen Widerstand außer einer perforierten PCIe-Slotblende, an der man den Lüfter festschraubt. Voraussetzung ist, dass man unterhalb der Grafikkarte genug PCIe-Slots frei hat, sodass der Lüfter dahinpasst, und die Grafikkarte sollte kein Referenzdesign haben, denn diese pusten warme Luft sowieso schon direkt aus dem Gehäuse. Customkühler der Hersteller hingegen verteilen die warme Luft im Gehäuse und profitieren daher von der schnellen Abführung jener.


----------



## Gast20190527 (25. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Wo Lüfter einbauen?*

Ich würde 2 lüfter vorne einbauen die luft reinsaugen und einen hinten der rausbläst. Wenn möglich auch noch einen oben der ebenfalls warme Läuft rausbläst. Das ist in meinen Augen der beste Airflow und ich hatte damit bisher die allerbesten Erfahrungen. Sollte es keine Möglichkeit eben oben Lüfter zu montieren dann würde ich nur 2x vorne reinsaugen und 1x hinten rausblasend montieren. Von unten oder Seitlich Lüfter halte ich persönlich Garnichts.


----------



## Cooler Master (25. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Wo Lüfter einbauen?*

Hallo, 

auf den Lüftern sind normalerweise Pfeile drauf in welche Richtung sie blasen. Am besten ist wenn du vorne 2 Lüfter verbaust, die frische Luft hineinblasen. Hinten einen nach oben und direkt nach hinten raus, so das sie die warme Luft raussaugen. 

Gruß Justin


----------



## Hardwarehard (25. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Wo Lüfter einbauen?*

Gut schonmal danke für die ganzen Beiträge 
Ich denke ich werde einen Lüfter vorne und einen oben einbauen
Dass wars schon
Nur noch ne kleine Frage: Wie säubert ihr euren PC von Staub?
Ich hab den Prozessorlüfter ausgebaut und gesäubert soll ich nun auch die  Grafikkarte ausbauen und die restlichen Teile?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (25. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Wo Lüfter einbauen?*

Hier findest Du alle möglichen Varianten mit allen Temperaturen. Übertragbarkeit auf eigene Hardware ist immer mit Vorsicht zu genießen, aber es gibt einen Richtwert.
Der perfekte Airflow - Empfehlungen und Fazit

Wenn Du Dir mit der Förderrichtung der Lüfter unsicher bist, lass sie ainfach außerhalb das Gehäuses laufen und schau es Dir an. Die wirst es heraus bekommen. Man erkennt es natürlich auch an der Form. Flügel sind immer gebogen. Eine Seite ist fast waagerecht, die andere geht mit ca.30-60° in die senkrechte. Die Luft wird vom waagerchten Flügelende hin zum senkrechten bewegt. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Adi1 (25. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Wo Lüfter einbauen?*

Den "perfekten" Airflow gibt es nicht 

Das ist immer abhängig von der verbauten Hardware


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (25. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Wo Lüfter einbauen?*



Hardwarehard schrieb:


> Gut schonmal danke für die ganzen Beiträge
> Nur noch ne kleine Frage: Wie säubert ihr euren PC von Staub?


Staubfilter, Druckluftspray und Staubsauger


----------



## Adi1 (25. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Wo Lüfter einbauen?*



SchumiGSG9 schrieb:


> Staubfilter, Druckluftspray und Staubsauger



Mit einem Pinsel


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Wo Lüfter einbauen?*

Sauber machen? Nie, wenn das Gehäuse voll ist wird es entsorgt.
Staubfilter auswaschen und den Rest mit einem trockenen Tuch auswischen und als Hilfsmittel nutze ich höchstens einen Pinsel und Lunge Rev. 1


----------



## Cooler Master (25. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Wo Lüfter einbauen?*

Hallo, 

du kannst es vorsichtig mit dem Staubsauger reinigen, besser aber mit Druckluftspray und einem Pinsel. 

Gruß Justin


----------



## Hardwarehard (26. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Wo Lüfter einbauen?*

Soll ich auch die Grafikkarte oder die Lüfter ausbauen oder geht dass schon von außen?
Und kann man oder sollte man beim Kompressor einen bestimmten "Druck" auswählen?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Wo Lüfter einbauen?*

Die Karte und Lüfter würde ich schon ausbauen damit man diese auch sauber bekommt. An Druck vielleicht 3 - 4 Bar wohl aber eher weniger


----------

